# Ferrari 612 Scaglietti



## MBXPilot (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey guys!! This is my first post in this section of the forum. I'm a regular contributor in the diecast section, mainly Matchbox. I do a lot of restoration and customwork with 1/64 diecast, and have a nice thread going in that section with my work. But I've decided to try my hand at plastic model building. I used to dabble in it years ago, but have decided to give it a shot again!! 
This build is the Revell kit of the Ferrari 612. Seems to be a nice kit so far, everything is going together well. 

Ferrari 612 revell by MBXPilot, on Flickr

I've just spent today getting parts prepped and painted, and familiarizing myself with the process again really. 

Ferrari 612 by MBXPilot, on Flickr

Ferrari 612 by MBXPilot, on Flickr

You can see the color combo I'm planning. British racing green on tan. I think it's gonna look pretty sweet. I'm not a fan at all of the "typical" Ferrari colors, and tend to favor greys, silvers, dark blue, dark green or burgundy on these fabulous Italian machines. Red is just so overplayed. 

As for today, I finished up the engine, I think it came out looking pretty nice. 
Ferrari 612 by MBXPilot, on Flickr

Ferrari 612 by MBXPilot, on Flickr

Ferrari 612 by MBXPilot, on Flickr

Ferrari 612 by MBXPilot, on Flickr

Keep watching for more updates soon! Hopefully the approaching cold weather will stay away long enough for me to get all the painting done!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice! Welcome back to the hobby. Seems like you have a nice start going. I just started doing a car in British green with a tan interior as well. Nice color choice


----------



## MBXPilot (Nov 18, 2013)

The chassis and engine are coming along nicely. It's getting cold here in Tennessee, so I don't know how many good warm painting days I'll have left... This build might not get finished until winter passes. But regardless, you guys will be seeing a lot more of me in this section of the forum! I'm having a blast with this build. 

Ferrari chassis by MBXPilot, on Flickr

Ferrari chassis by MBXPilot, on Flickr


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Gawd, That engine looks GREAT............NICE work, welcome back to model building!

The newest Revel models seem to be really well done, (I myself, only have a few bones to pick with some of there details but they can be lived with) AND if you didn't know the difference in real life, it wouldn't matter anyway, all seems to fit well to the parts so. I can't complain on that part of Revells designs!

NICE work on the painting and building, looks GREAT!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looking very nice so far... I'd say you haven't lost much of your touch for model building! Welcome back!


----------

